# St Julien's



## Kirkhill (22 Apr 2015)

Lt Colonel Boyle and the other 622 of the 10th Bn CEF that didn't survive their baptism on April 22nd 1915.  And to the 174 that won another battle honour for the Gravenstafel defence 48 hours later.












And to the 16th.



> Canadian Battalions counter-attack at Kitchener's Wood
> 22 April 1915: 23.50
> The 10th and 16th Battalions Assemble for the Attack
> The 10th Battalion and 16th Battalion formed up for the counter-attack in the assembly positions. Kitchener's Wood was silhouetted in the dim light of the moon in a cloudy sky.
> ...



http://www.greatwar.co.uk/battles/second-ypres-1915/gravenstafel-ridge/counter-attack-launch.htm


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Apr 2015)

After the war, Marshal Ferdinand Foch, the Allied Supreme Commander, remarked that the "greatest act of the war" had been the assault on Kitchener's Wood by the 10th and 16th Battalions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Kitcheners'_Wood

Deas gu Cath

Airaghardt


----------

